# Circles



## RabbitValley (Aug 8, 2008)

Didn't see anyone talking about Circles here yet, and a brand new issue just came out.  Hit http://www.rabbitvalley.com/circles to see all the issues available.

It's about life... slightly bent.  Six gay guys live in a house in Boston, Massachusetts.  Families don't always need to be related.

Issues 0-4 are available in a nice big paperback, and issues 5, 6, 7, and 8 continue the series.  Right now, the plan is for 13 issues total.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 12, 2008)

Seems to be an interesting comic.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've read the whole thing, it is very very nice ^_^  I really like it!


----------



## A terrible situation (Aug 25, 2008)

It's spectacular; the 8th issue did not disappoint. I get sad when I read it, though. It's an emotional rollercoaster, so to speak.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 25, 2008)

its  very interesting { yup  girl here  } i have to save some money to  snag the issues tho soo


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Really cheap too. $6/issue is a very reasonable price ^_^

8th issue just released (I just got into it a week before that) and I really cannot wait for the next issue!


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Sep 15, 2008)

I was sad that Taye's story was downplayed. I loved the latest issue but I was still upset a little bit that Doug and Paulie had an entire issue while Taye had a few pages.


----------



## kaminigupta (Sep 16, 2008)

i am very impress u


----------



## kaminigupta (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Lucien (Sep 23, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> I was sad that Taye's story was downplayed. I loved the latest issue but I was still upset a little bit that Doug and Paulie had an entire issue while Taye had a few pages.


 
I agree with this fully, Taye just looks so cuddly and id love to really learn his story.

As for the comic in general, I love it more than any other form of text I have ever read (I own all 8 issues so far of course)
You guys do such an amazing job, but it's such a shame there is so much of a gap between each issue,  The ending for issue 8 was so.. upsetting. I really felt Ken's emotions there and I just can't wait for issue 9 to see how it all pans out.

Anyway, keep up the good work guys <3


----------



## hotmaxt (Nov 3, 2008)

: )


----------



## hotmaxt (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, just finished reading all the issues and I simply LOVE Circles. Signed up for this forum just to post my praise. Wish I didn't read the part about new issues being so rare though . Man, issue 8 was such a downer; thats gonna make me sad for the next few weeks, poor Ken. I first got into Circles when I found issue zero floating around on the internet. I loved it so much I ordered all that was available when I had the cash.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 4, 2008)

I fucking love Circles! Especially Taye.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Nov 15, 2008)

*is buying the entire series to date in one fell swoop*


----------

